# How to install kernel from one rom to another



## jtaureli (Sep 12, 2011)

OK so droid theory came out with a new rom. I tried it but wasn't to my liking just yet. But his kernel implementation was perfect. I extracted the boot.image but am clueless on how to install it to current rom. Any help will be appreciated. Thank you

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## andrewjt19 (Oct 27, 2011)

For starters, I'm not sure how to do what you want. Sorry. But your title is misleading. Maybe be a little more lucid title, like how to extract a kernel from one ROM and use it on another... Hope someone can help you.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## tiny4579 (Oct 21, 2011)

From bootloader,

fastboot flash boot boot.img

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## jtaureli (Sep 12, 2011)

Is there any way in just making it into a zip file.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## tiny4579 (Oct 21, 2011)

Throw it in lean kernels zip and replace the boot.img.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------

